# Inverter circuit board



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

The overload light would stay on and no power output, on the inverter board under the yellow tape of the isolation transformer was found rust, changing to a ferrite core transformer which don't rust the generator output is now 120v a/c. The inverter board cost $700 if you can find it in stock.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> The overload light would stay on and no power output, on the inverter board under the yellow tape of the isolation transformer was found rust, changing to a ferrite core transformer which don't rust the generator output is now 120v a/c. The inverter board cost $700 if you can find it in stock.






.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

did you check the UH on the transformer?
also going from metal frame to ferrite can make a difference on the inductance value of the transformer.
where in the inverter ckt is this transformer and how many taps are on it?
was it 2 in and 3 out or 3 in and 2 out or 2 in and 2 out?

yea rust on a pcb is a bad day in the making.
kinda surprised it did not wipe out more parts like caps or PWM FET'S.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

iowagold said:


> did you check the UH on the transformer?
> also going from metal frame to ferrite can make a difference on the inductance value of the transformer.
> where in the inverter ckt is this transformer and how many taps are on it?
> was it 2 in and 3 out or 3 in and 2 out or 2 in and 2 out?
> ...


It is an isolating transformer, transformation ratio is 1 number of turns primary Np 520 number of turns secondary Ns 520 1:1, I didn't notice any difference in inductance .037ohms secondary .040 ohms primary with one layer of insulation wrap between primary and secondary, after a 2 hour test with a load the generator runs excellent. If the inductance change then it would affect the delivery of the secondary side to the VR which can handle a max of 35V which is true being that the primary is giving a max of 28V at high RPM and about 13V idle, the delivery of that transformer to the VR is accurate, 15V minimum delivery to that VR is recommended. And when that t1 rusts it cuts off delivery and doesn't damage anything else.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

Nice repair. I keep buying inverter gens that won't run to fix them for the fun of it. But i've shied away from buying any that have symptoms of a failed inverter. If you have to replace the inverter on any generator its imidately not cost effective anymore - Sometimes it costs more than a new genny!

How did you clean the potting around the transformer? What clued you into the transformer being the problem? Was it just the rusty appearance and you got lucky?


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

iowagold said:


> did you check the UH on the transformer?
> also going from metal frame to ferrite can make a difference on the inductance value of the transformer.
> where in the inverter ckt is this transformer and how many taps are on it?
> was it 2 in and 3 out or 3 in and 2 out or 2 in and 2 out?
> ...


primary 2 pins secondary 2 pins the middle one on the secondary side isn't used.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

bubsterboo said:


> Nice repair. I've keep buying inverter gens that won't run to fix them for the fun of it. But i've shied away from buying any that have symptoms of a failed inverter. If you have to replace the inverter on any generator its imidately not cost effective anymore - Sometimes it costs more than a new genny!
> 
> How did you clean the potting around the transformer? What clued you into the transformer being the problem? Was it just the rusty appearance and you got lucky?


The potting comes off very fast with any type of heat gun and anything plastic to scrape off excess, after watching many utube videos in Russia the idea that leads to this transformer is that the step motor on the carb continues to adjust the idle and the obvious you can see the rust on the t1 plates, with a multimeter you know you have output from the stators sub windings and windings, in the owners manuel there is a wire diagram and from there you can see the flow of voltage and know where it stops flowing and thats where your bad componant is. It's not luck it is science, it takes a lot of hours and patience so as to not blow yourself up, it is very dangerous because your dealing with high voltage that can kill you, I studied in an electrical school in the 80's where the bread board is what was taught but my field of knowlegde is autobody.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

k
The Generac 2000 has the same problem but I believe the windings and orientation are not the same as the ix800, just pull it off with a plier keeping in mind the orientation so when you count the number of turns you will know Np Ns also cw or ccw- clockwise or counterclockwise.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10543
> k
> The Generac 2000 has the same problem but I believe the windings and orientation are not the same as the ix800, just pull it off with a plier keeping in mind the orientation so when you count the number of turns you will know Np Ns also cw or ccw- clockwise or counterclockwise.











Primary winding counter clock wise - Secondary winding clock wise. 1:1 transformation ratio.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

Ix2000 type inverter generator, the middle pin on the secondary side isn't used, a 4 pin EE19 bobbin will fit.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> .











Purchaced in 2014, $425USD. has less then 20 hours on it, starts on first pull, I store it in the original box, I,ll be using it to plug in a shumacher battery charger to maintain solar battery on cloudy days. .40 cent gas an hour and the charger will bring the battery to 13v in an hour. This unit uses 2oz oil every 100 hours, valve clearence check about every 40 hours but if the pull cord feels light and free you can wait longer until you feel that the pull cord has resistance. Check spk plug for carbon every 10 hours marvel mystery oil will keep it clean and the spk arrestor also about 1/2oz. per liter of gas.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hummm.
so is this 20 hours or more than 100 hours?
kinda confused on the post...
2 oz of oil burn in 100 hours run.... that is a lot if it is broken in properly.
have you check the valve seals and the crank case vent flapper? also do a leak down test on the cyl and compression test.
some thing is not broke in or is leaking some where...


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10550
> 
> Primary winding counter clock wise - Secondary winding clock wise. 1:1 transformation ratio.





natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10552
> 
> Purchaced in 2014, $425USD. has less then 20 hours on it, starts on first pull, I store it in the original box, I,ll be using it to plug in a shumacher battery charger to maintain solar battery on cloudy days. .40 cent gas an hour and the charger will bring the battery to 13v in an hour. This unit uses 2oz oil every 100 hours, valve clearence check about every 40 hours but if the pull cord feels light and free you can wait longer until you feel that the pull cord has resistance. Check spk plug for carbon every 10 hours marvel mystery oil will keep it clean and the spk arrestor also about 1/2oz. per liter of gas.





natanaelmontanezvega said:


> It is an isolating transformer, transformation ratio is 1 number of turns primary Np 520 number of turns secondary Ns 520 1:1, I didn't notice any difference in inductance .037ohms secondary .040 ohms primary with one layer of insulation wrap between primary and secondary, after a 2 hour test with a load the generator runs excellent. If the inductance change then it would affect the delivery of the secondary side to the VR which can handle a max of 35V which is true being that the primary is giving a max of 28V at high RPM and about 13V idle, the delivery of that transformer to the VR is accurate, 15V minimum delivery to that VR is recommended. And when that t1 rusts it cuts off delivery and doesn't damage anything else.





iowagold said:


> hummm.
> so is this 20 hours or more than 100 hours?
> kinda confused on the post...
> 2 oz of oil burn in 100 hours run.... that is a lot if it is broken in properly.
> ...


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

iowagold said:


> hummm.
> so is this 20 hours or more than 100 hours?
> kinda confused on the post...
> 2 oz of oil burn in 100 hours run.... that is a lot if it is broken in properly.
> ...


See the photos of the manuel, 60ml is 2oz. It is a very efficient machine for the competition it has been discontinued.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> The potting comes off very fast with any type of heat gun and anything plastic to scrape off excess, after watching many utube videos in Russia the idea that leads to this transformer is that the step motor on the carb continues to adjust the idle and the obvious you can see the rust on the t1 plates, with a multimeter you know you have output from the stators sub windings and windings, in the owners manuel there is a wire diagram and from there you can see the flow of voltage and know where it stops flowing and thats where your bad componant is. It's not luck it is science, it takes a lot of hours and patience so as to not blow yourself up, it is very dangerous because your dealing with high voltage that can kill you, I studied in an electrical school in the 80's where the bread board is what was taught but my field of knowlegde is autobody.






 if you want to see one of the videos in Russian, if you have some electrical experience you will not understand what he says but you can understand the result he is showing, I believe that one is 220V 50Hz so the winding will be different because the frequency.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

iowagold said:


> hummm.
> so is this 20 hours or more than 100 hours?
> kinda confused on the post...
> 2 oz of oil burn in 100 hours run.... that is a lot if it is broken in properly.
> ...


It's not burning it's an oil change.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

bubsterboo said:


> Nice repair. I keep buying inverter gens that won't run to fix them for the fun of it. But i've shied away from buying any that have symptoms of a failed inverter. If you have to replace the inverter on any generator its imidately not cost effective anymore - Sometimes it costs more than a new genny!
> 
> How did you clean the potting around the transformer? What clued you into the transformer being the problem? Was it just the rusty appearance and you got lucky?











Here is some of the math, since you can't get a full schematic of this board you have to draw one up as you go along and follow the laws of electricity, I have many drawings because this project took me a year to resolve I started in January 2021 and fixed in December a few hours during the week and some weekends over the course of a year being that I am not a fulltime electrical repair mechanic. Reverse engineering won't cut it you have to do the math if you want to have peace of mind while your generator is running.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> The overload light would stay on and no power output, on the inverter board under the yellow tape of the isolation transformer was found rust, changing to a ferrite core transformer which don't rust the generator output is now 120v a/c. The inverter board cost $700 if you can find it in stock.


Isolator transformer:- Transformation ratio is 1:1
Step-up transformer:- Transformation ratio 1:a, where “a” is greater then 1.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> .


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Isolator transformer:- Transformation ratio is 1:1
> Step-up transformer:- Transformation ratio 1:a, where “a” is greater then 1.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

bubsterboo said:


> Nice repair. I keep buying inverter gens that won't run to fix them for the fun of it. But i've shied away from buying any that have symptoms of a failed inverter. If you have to replace the inverter on any generator its imidately not cost effective anymore - Sometimes it costs more than a new genny!
> 
> How did you clean the potting around the transformer? What clued you into the transformer being the problem? Was it just the rusty appearance and you got lucky?


If you want to be a slob and do things without the math just bust open a car fan relay and inside it has over 1,200 turns of .1 wire you can unwind it and use the wire to rewind a transformer found inside most old a/c to dc adaptors like the old laptop adaptors you can get it done in about an hour and fix hundreds of ix2000 generators for 2 or 3 hundred dollars, keep in mind the inverter board cost is between 6 and 7 hundred dollars.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

That's badass troubleshooting and repair work.

But I'm not sure I'll be up for the challenge of working on something that is worth far less than the cost of my time. Certainly not if it’s going to take me a full year. But I guess it’s hard to put a price on the educational value you get from the ordeal.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes, especially on those boring days when you need something to do while your waiting to wash clothing, cook, wash dishes etc.,,,,,the maintanence on these things becomes a hobby type situation and can be fun.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> .


 This is the battery charger I will use, Schumacher 8A rapid charge, it consumes 2.2A at the source, the Generac ix800 output max 6.6A, so it should be more then enough to charge one solar battery since I don't consume much during the day.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would do something that is total automatic..
those are a simi manual charger.
you have to press the button to start the cycle.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

iowagold said:


> i would do something that is total automatic..
> those are a simi manual charger.
> you have to press the button to start the cycle.


It starts up by itself then after the battery reaches 13V it goes into float mode .06mA, I found that this 400w Everstart power inverter works very well with a 32" TV.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

iowagold said:


> i would do something that is total automatic..
> those are a simi manual charger.
> you have to press the button to start the cycle.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Two things:

1. The SC1279 is not a true maintainer. It is actually typical with many Chinese chargers.... and I've tried a few. They're oftentimes being sold as a battery charger and maintainer. However, most of them lack the proper logic to do the latter. One review about this product confirms this assertion, in that, once it enters float mode and the battery voltage went down (ie. the battery was used/discharged), it aborts and stop charging altogether. The end result is, you're given false hope that a maintainer is doing its job, but you're potentially left with a dead battery.

2. 13V is not the 'full' voltage when a charger is connected... it's not even the correct float voltage. Smart chargers would charge a 12V lead-acid battery to 14.4 to 14.7V. It would then go into float charging and maintain 13.4 to 13.8V. If the battery voltage goes down, the charger will go back to charging mode. Rinse and repeat.

If you want a quality smart charger, CTEK is one of the best brand there is. Their 8-stage MXS 5.0 smart charger is legendary.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

OrlyP said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. The SC1279 is not a true maintainer. It is actually typical with many Chinese chargers.... and I've tried a few. They're oftentimes being sold as a battery charger and maintainer. However, most of them lack the proper logic to do the latter. One review about this product confirms this assertion, in that, once it enters float mode and the battery voltage went down (ie. the battery was used/discharged), it aborts and stop charging altogether. The end result is, you're given false hope that a maintainer is doing its job, but you're potentially left with a dead battery.
> 
> ...


I just used mine today, on a large battery 14.7v after charging, when it finished charging after 2 hours it went into float mode .06mA. With a 16ah battery it won't overcharge you get about 13V then it goes to float mode, thats why on my motorcycle battery I have a Vector maintainer at .06mA float and 1.5A charging.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

I don't know why you keep referring to float charging with current (mA) values. Float voltage is constant voltage. The current varies.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

OrlyP said:


> I don't know why you keep referring to float charging with current (mA) values. Float voltage is constant voltage. The current varies.


Well when your battery is full and the charger states charged with a clamp meter or a kilowatt meter you will know that the charger is no longer putting out Amps, it goes into float mode which is mA and will no longer give Amps, now if you use the battery and after you use it you go to charge it the charger will give you Amps and when that battery reaches its full state the charger will then again go into float mode which is maintainence mode in mA. The only way to confirm this is with a clamp meter or kilowatt meter.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

My battery tender jr and noco 1amp maintainers both maintain 12.5volts fully charged and in float mode.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Well when your battery is full and the charger states charged with a clamp meter or a kilowatt meter you will know that the charger is no longer putting out Amps, it goes into float mode which is mA and will no longer give Amps, now if you use the battery and after you use it you go to charge it the charger will give you Amps and when that battery reaches its full state the charger will then again go into float mode which is maintainence mode in mA. The only way to confirm this is with a clamp meter or kilowatt meter.


Uh oh. This is becoming a thread about battery chargers.  Sorry to have taken this down the rabbit hole.

Anyway, let's put it this way. Float-charging is all about maintaining a constant voltage (NOT constant current). The float voltage should be 2.25 to 2.30V per cell with a current of less than 1A. Of course there's current flow, but again, it varies with the float voltage and the actual state of the battery. In other words, it is incorrect to describe float-charging with current (mA or A). The float voltage is the important parameter as it dictates how much current the battery will pass. If the charger detects that the battery is taking more current (>1A) to maintain the float voltage, it should go back to charging mode (14.4 - 14.7V).



drmerdp said:


> My battery tender jr and noco 1amp maintainers both maintain 12.5volts fully charged and in float mode.


The manufacturer states:


> ... This smart tender automatically switches from a peak voltage of 14.4 VDC to a floating voltage of 13.2 VDC. When the voltage drops below 12.6 VDC, the Battery Tender Junior resumes charging at 14.4 VDC...


12.5 - 12.6V is the open-terminal (ie. no-load) voltage of a fully-charged lead-acid battery. That is NOT the float voltage (which for the BT Jr is defined to be 13.2V).

When you measured 12.5V, that's likely very close to triggering the BT Jr to go back into charging mode. At least, that's how they defined it above.

This is my first point in post #32 above. Some chargers goes into float-charge mode but then drops the ball when the battery voltage goes below a certain threshold.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10536
> View attachment 10537
> View attachment 10538
> View attachment 10539
> ...


 Remove your inverter circuit board from that black potting with the Wagner Furno 300 available at The Home Depot.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Remove your inverter circuit board from that black potting with the Wagner Furno 300 available at The Home Depot.
> View attachment 10638


As you can see I didn't invent this method on my own, it is comon knowledge in Russia,,,



. They remove the board totally from the potting,, so thats what I did too,,, monkey see,,,monkey do!!!


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10536
> View attachment 10537
> View attachment 10538
> View attachment 10539
> ...


The temp of the transformer while th3 generator is running is about 150°F


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> The temp of the transformer while the generator is running is about 150°F
> View attachment 10681


How to make a new transformer. EE19 bobbin, .01 wire and yellow insolating tape from aliexpress. 50 meter spool of wire. Measure your wire, some are .1 others .01, use a caliper.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

👍, you are getting deep into the project.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10551
> 
> Ix2000 type inverter generator, the middle pin on the secondary side isn't used, a 4 pin EE19 bobbin will fit.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10732


The original transformer is CCW primary and CCW secondary, it is always better to wind it the way it originally was, Np=420---Ns=420.


----------



## Mariovelazquez🇲🇽 (11 mo ago)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> La luz de sobrecarga permanecía encendida y no había salida de energía, en la placa del inversor debajo de la cinta amarilla del transformador de aislamiento se encontró óxido, cambiando a un transformador con núcleo de ferrita que no se oxida. La salida del generador ahora es de 120 V CA. La placa del inversor cuesta $ 700 si puede encontrarla en stock.
> [/CITA]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mhoerl (9 mo ago)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10543
> k
> The Generac 2000 has the same problem but I believe the windings and orientation are not the same as the ix800, just pull it off with a plier keeping in mind the orientation so when you count the number of turns you will know Np Ns also cw or ccw- clockwise or counterclockwise.


I’m currently performing this repair on my ix2000. I disassembled the windings and counted 350 for both primary and secondary.i measured the surface area of the original bobbin, and it was identical to the ee19 I purchased. Hopefully my repair goes well, the awg 36 wire arrives tomorrow ! Many thanks to the information in this thread, I wouldn’t know where to look without it. Extremely helpful!


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

Mhoerl said:


> I’m currently performing this repair on my ix2000. I disassembled the windings and counted 350 for both primary and secondary.i measured the surface area of the original bobbin, and it was identical to the ee19 I purchased. Hopefully my repair goes well, the awg 36 wire arrives tomorrow ! Many thanks to the information in this thread, I wouldn’t know where to look without it. Extremely helpful!


Good luck,,,,,,, the ix2000 I did had 420 primary and 420 secondary both in the same CCW, .1 copper coated insolated wire.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Good luck,,,,,,, the ix2000 I did had 420 primary and 420 secondary both in the same CCW, .1 copper coated insolated wire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mhoerl (9 mo ago)

Thanks. I wonder why your had 420 and mine had 350? Perhaps different sub models ? I’ll post a pic or two when done.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

If you underwind, the voltage regulator has a minimum input requirment and if you overwind,,,,it also has a max input, at idle the stator puts out about 15v and with a load it gets higher to about 28v, the ix2000 puts out about 17A so make sure you have the right amount of turns, 20 turns=1V. If your not sure just turn on the generator without the inverter and control the carb with a screwdriver, once on, measure the voltage output of the stator two grey wires, the output of the stator is the input of the transformer primary side, rev the engine to about that of a load of 17A and the reading you get will let you know with certainty the amount of turns, also the voltage regulator has #'s on it and you can google the datasheet witch will tell you it's min/max requirments. If you use only 350 turns you will only get 17V which I believe will only cover a light load your generator may not put out the full 17A. 420 turns will give you 21V out put to the voltage regulator witch is on the secondary side. Being understood the stator under load must be putting out at least 20V, 350 turns will leave you short by 3 volts it doesn't sound like much but at 17A it is,,,,, the working temp of that transformer can get close to 200°F,,,,,,, so once again good luck,,, let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> If you underwind, the voltage regulator has a minimum input requirment and if you overwind,,,,it also has a max input, at idle the stator puts out about 15v and with a load it gets higher to about 28v, the ix2000 puts out about 17A so make sure you have the right amount of turns, 20 turns=1V. If your not sure just turn on the generator without the inverter and control the carb with a screwdriver, once on, measure the voltage output of the stator two grey wires, the output of the stator is the input of the transformer primary side, rev the engine to about that of a load of 17A and the reading you get will let you know with certainty the amount of turns, also the voltage regulator has #'s on it and you can google the datasheet witch will tell you it's min/max requirments. If you use only 350 turns you will only get 17V which I believe will only cover a light load your generator may not put out the full 17A. 420 turns will give you 21V out put to the voltage regulator witch is on the secondary side. Being understood the stator under load must be putting out at least 20V, 350 turns will leave you short by 3 volts it doesn't sound like much but at 17A it is,,,,, the working temp of that transformer can get close to 200°F,,,,,,, so once again good luck,,, let me know how it works out for you.


I too, have the ix2000. I counted 351 turns of both primary and secondary. Although the transformer was severely rusted. With out trouble shooting the rest of the circuit board, I am going to make a transformer like you did and solder in place. Is it safe to assume to wind primary and secondary 420 turns counter clock wise as you have done? Thank you for taking the time to share your projects. Your posts are very helpful.
T


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

Here is some of the math from the ix800, apply it to yours, 350 turns gives you 17.5V, 420 turns gives you 21V, the numbers on the voltage regulator will let you know the min and max output of the transformer, when I did the ix2000 for a man in Texas I used the original wire from the original transformer being that the original wire was in good condition and stated to last at least 25 years. The point being is that this isn't guess work the numbers should match up, you should know with certainty so you don't cause a fire when the generator is under load, the voltage regulator min and max requirments should be known by you prior to installstion of transformer, the data sheet won't lie. The ix800 are ccw and cw, but the ix2000 are both ccw with one layer of high temp insolation inbetween which is usually yellow high temp tape, or transparent high temp tape. The ix800 and the ix2000 have the diode on the secondary side output in different places, the diode will confirm direction of winding being that the winding goes in the direction away from the diode if you wind towards the diode you will get a BANG,,,and the diode will resist the load being that it can handle 45V. So if you know you removed 350 turns then wind the new one 350 turns but I would investigate that voltage regulator and test the stator output for my own peace if mind. Keep in mind it gets very hot while under load almost 200°F for short moments and usually settles around 145°~165°. I didn't just put it all together and run it, I monitored it with a temp gun for a few hours before putting it all back together.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

Voltage regulator from the ix800, I think the ix2000 has a different # but the idea of measurments is the same. A min input a max input from the transformer and an output limit. The ix800 only puts out 6.6 amps max compared to the ix2000 which is about 17 amp [email protected]


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Voltage regulator from the ix800, I think the ix2000 has a different # but the idea of measurments is the same. A min input a max input from the transformer and an output limit. The ix800 only puts out 6.6 amps max compared to the ix2000 which is about 17 amp [email protected]
> View attachment 11495


ok, Thank you for that info. I will get the engine running again and test the power output with the volt meter, idle and half throttle as you mentioned. I will also remove the potting and see where the diode is that you mentioned to correctly wind in the proper direction. So far both primary and secondary are counter clock wise. The transformer fell out of the generator when I pulled off the inverter module. I will post pics as I go through. Again, many thanks for your help.
T


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

A











































ttached are pics of the transformer before unwinding, and circuit board. the last photo is a pic of the capacitor that was damaged. I dropped the inverter, not sure if I need to replace that too.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

tsmithraceland said:


> ok, Thank you for that info. I will get the engine running again and test the power output with the volt meter, idle and half throttle as you mentioned. I will also remove the potting and see where the diode is that you mentioned to correctly wind in the proper direction. So far both primary and secondary are counter clock wise. The transformer fell out of the generator when I pulled off the inverter module. I will post pics as I go through. Again, many thanks for your help.
> T


everything that comes out of the transformer will go directly into the voltage regulator which has a min and a max input, then it will regulate that input to the specs of that voltage regulator. What comes out of the stator is what should come out of the delivery side of the transformer being that the transformer ratio is 1:1. No guess work, it is by the laws if electricity. Thats why the winding must be in the correct direction, in the direction of the voltage regulator so that the delivery is to the voltage regulator, in the oposite direction you will find the diode which will reject the delivery output if the transformer. Touch a multimeter in continuity mode to the transformer pin on the left and to the top of the voltage regulator you should have continuity, the pin on the right is of the diode, touch it and the diode and you should have continuity.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> everything that comes out of the transformer will go directly into the voltage regulator which has a min and a max input, then it will regulate that input to the specs of that voltage regulator. What comes out of the stator is what should come out of the delivery side of the transformer being that the transformer ratio is 1:1. No guess work, it is by the laws if electricity. Thats why the winding must be in the correct direction, in the direction of the voltage regulator so that the delivery is to the voltage regulator, in the oposite direction you will find the diode which will reject the delivery output if the transformer. Touch a multimeter in continuity mode to the transformer pin on the left and to the top of the voltage regulator you should have continuity, the pin on the right is of the diode, touch it and the diode and you should have continuity.
> View attachment 11509
> View attachment 11510


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 11511


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10732


Check yours,,,,,primary CCW,,,,secondary CCW. BUT CHECK YOURS,,,, with so many manufacturers you never know,,,CHECK YOURS..... Dont go totally by this drawing even though it is a correct drawing,,,, CHECK YOURS,,,WARNING,,,, CHECK YOURS....


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Check yours,,,,,primary CCW,,,,secondary CCW. BUT CHECK YOURS,,,, with so many manufacturers you never know,,,CHECK YOURS..... Dont go totally by this drawing even though it is a correct drawing,,,, CHECK YOURS,,,WARNING,,,, CHECK YOURS....


 Will Do. I plan on following your steps to be sure of voltage in from the stator both idle value and full throttle value. remove potting and test for continuity. Once I am able to identify the diode, I will take a pic and upload. Do you think you could figure out which way to properly wind the transformer so that I am not guessing?
Always safety first.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

tsmithraceland said:


> A
> View attachment 11502
> View attachment 11503
> View attachment 11504
> ...


I would use the same wire you took off the rusted transformer, it doesn't go bad, after rewind the primary side should give .012ohms and the secondary side should give .015ohms thats with the original wire which I believe to be .1 just use a caliper to make sure it's .1 or .01 on your model.


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Check yours,,,,,primary CCW,,,,secondary CCW. BUT CHECK YOURS,,,, with so many manufacturers you never know,,,CHECK YOURS..... Dont go totally by this drawing even though it is a correct drawing,,,, CHECK YOURS,,,WARNING,,,, CHECK YOURS....


Here are my tests so far:
Grey wires to transformer post spots on circuit board. Each grey wire connects to the LEFT side of the transformer. this is primary side? Wound on outside?



















This is picture is top of voltage regulator to bottom right transformer post.
I do not know what the top right post is connected to.
T


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

I found the primary windings under the secondary windings, when you have the bare transformer start winding the primary first, when done then wind the secondary on top after you put one layer of insolation tape.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

tsmithraceland said:


> Here are my tests so far:
> Grey wires to transformer post spots on circuit board. Each grey wire connects to the LEFT side of the transformer. this is primary side? Wound on outside?
> View attachment 11524
> 
> ...


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 11527


bare transformer fitting.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 11527


Where it says T1 thats where the primary windings begin, wind ccw, where the diode us thats where the secondary windings begin and the windings should end on the voltage regulator pin, the voltage regulator pin is the delivery of your stators output.


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

Looking for the model number of the voltage regulator, I just notice the voltage regulator looks a little split. Think I should replace that as well?


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Where it says T1 thats where the primary windings begin, wind ccw, where the diode us thats where the secondary windings begin and the windings should end on the voltage regulator pin, the voltage regulator pin is the delivery of your stators output.
> View attachment 11529


This is not all the information if you want more you can Google "transformer flux" and "transformer saturation",,, so that you don't have any problems while your generator is running. Thats why it is so important to get the numbers correct you don't want any saturation during peak moments under load.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

tsmithraceland said:


> Looking for the model number of the voltage regulator, I just notice the voltage regulator looks a little split. Think I should replace that as well?
> 
> View attachment 11530
> View attachment 11531


Yes.....


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Yes.....


Let me know the numbers you find on that voltage regulator,,,,, I'll do some research and see what I can find for you.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

Mhoerl said:


> I’m currently performing this repair on my ix2000. I disassembled the windings and counted 350 for both primary and secondary.i measured the surface area of the original bobbin, and it was identical to the ee19 I purchased. Hopefully my repair goes well, the awg 36 wire arrives tomorrow ! Many thanks to the information in this thread, I wouldn’t know where to look without it. Extremely helpful!


Mhoerl,,,,,when you finish winding to the originl way you found it 350 turns let me know if the value of the transformer is .012ohms primary and .015ohms secondary, if so then we are both within the same value range. My multimeter gives the ohms value when I check in continuety mode. I check to make sure that there is no continuety between primary and secondary also that the continuety between the 2 primary is good and the continuety between the 2 secondary is good.


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> This is not all the information if you want more you can Google "transformer flux" and "transformer saturation",,, so that you don't have any problems while your generator is running. Thats why it is so important to get the numbers correct you don't want any saturation during peak moments under load.





natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Let me know the numbers you find on that voltage regulator,,,,, I'll do some research and see what I can find for you.


This is what I was able to remove so far. The part is up against the housing.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

👆 9V regulator





L7809CV STMicroelectronics | Integrated Circuits (ICs) | DigiKey


Order today, ships today. L7809CV – Linear Voltage Regulator IC Positive Fixed 1 Output 1.5A TO-220 from STMicroelectronics. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




www.digikey.com


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

tsmithraceland said:


> This is what I was able to remove so far. The part is up against the housing.
> View attachment 11537


Well acording to the spec sheet,,, data info,,,,,, it has the same min input and max output also max output limit, so if you wind 350 or 420 you will remain within specs. Whatever comes out of that transformer will find itself facing the regulation of that voltage regulator which is 15V min 35V max and an output limit of [email protected] in otherwords the transformers output will be controlled to [email protected] with witchever you choose 350 turns or 420, I would just rewind to it's original state. The voltage regulator and the large capacitor can be found at a very low cost via Aliexpress.


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Well acording to the spec sheet,,, data info,,,,,, it has the same min input and max output also max output limit, so if you wind 350 or 420 you will remain within specs. Whatever comes out of that transformer will find itself facing the regulation of that voltage regulator which is 15V min 35V max and an output limit of [email protected] in otherwords the transformers output will be controlled to [email protected] with witchever you choose 350 turns or 420, I would just rewind to it's original state. The voltage regulator and the large capacitor can be found at a very low cost via Aliexpress.


I found on the voltage regulator on 5maxon 5.99 for 5. attached is th spec sheet.
Still looking for the large capacitor.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

9


tsmithraceland said:


> I found on the voltage regulator on 5maxon 5.99 for 5. attached is th spec sheet.
> Still looking for the large capacitor.
> 
> View attachment 11538


Good price,,,,,let me know how it goes,,,,, maybe upload a short video of the generator once its running I believe it would help more people fix their Generac.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> 9
> 
> Good price,,,,,let me know how it goes,,,,, maybe upload a short video of the generator once its running I believe it would help more people fix their Generac.


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Where it says T1 thats where the primary windings begin, wind ccw, where the diode us thats where the secondary windings begin and the windings should end on the voltage regulator pin, the voltage regulator pin is the delivery of your stators output.
> View attachment 11529


So both primary and secondary windings terminate on voltage regulator pin?


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

tsmithraceland said:


> So both primary and secondary windings terminate on voltage regulator pin?


I'll draw you a picture tomarrow,,,, I will post a drawing of windings.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

tsmithraceland said:


> So both primary and secondary windings terminate on voltage regulator pin?


here is a photo of how to wind, wind with the number of turns you found on yours, if you found 350 then wind 350, upload a short video when it's running for all of us to see.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> here is a photo of how to wind, wind with the number of turns you found on yours, if you found 350 then wind 350, upload a short video when it's running for all of us to see.
> View attachment 11547


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

I will get pics as the project progresses. Using original wire, wound primary, got .011 ohms at 330 ccw turns. Wound secondary, with original wire, 301 turns. upon testing- no continuity. Will have to order wire. The wire I ordered is 28 awg and seems thicker that the original.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

tsmithraceland said:


> I will get pics as the project progresses. Using original wire, wound primary, got .011 ohms at 330 ccw turns. Wound secondary, with original wire, 301 turns. upon testing- no continuity. Will have to order wire. The wire I ordered is 28 awg and seems thicker that the original.


Measured with a caliper,,,,, .1mm wire.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Measured with a caliper,,,,, .1mm wire.









natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Measured with a caliper,,,,, .1mm wire.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> Measured with a caliper,,,,, .1mm wire.


See also this thread,,,, sometimes it's better to remove the entire board, New project. Inverter genset


----------



## Mhoerl (9 mo ago)

Mhoerl said:


> I’m currently performing this repair on my ix2000. I disassembled the windings and counted 350 for both primary and secondary.i measured the surface area of the original bobbin, and it was identical to the ee19 I purchased. Hopefully my repair goes well, the awg 36 wire arrives tomorrow ! Many thanks to the information in this thread, I wouldn’t know where to look without it. Extremely helpful!


I finished up. It worked for about 5 minutes, then burnt a wire on the primary side of my new transformer. Any ideas?


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

I just received new wire, 38 awg coated copper wire. Wound primary 350 turns tested ohms got .023. Stopping there. Too high resistance? Use larger gage wire?


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

Mhoerl said:


> I finished up. It worked for about 5 minutes, then burnt a wire on the primary side of my new transformer. Any ideas?


Try 320 turns and use a caliper to measure .1mm wire, upload a video of the test run. Don't install until you get .012 and .015ohms.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

Mhoerl said:


> I finished up. It worked for about 5 minutes, then burnt a wire on the primary side of my new transformer. Any ideas?


Yes I have an idea, you did it wrong,


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

The original wire is .17 mm, and the spool I just got is .10 mm. Go back with .17 mm? To increase or decrease ohms add or remove turns?


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

Original wire, after winding .012-.015ohms if not don't install it. Upload a video after your done for everyone here at Power Equipment Forum.










tsmithraceland said:


> The original wire is .17 mm, and the spool I just got is .10 mm. Go back with .17 mm? To increase or decrease ohms add or remove turns?


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

ok, ordering another spool of wire.


----------



## tsmithraceland (9 mo ago)

rewound new transformer with .17 mm wire (like original wire) and getting .011 ohms primary and .015 ohms secondary setting at 2k on voltmeter. 
Also working on getting the engine running. Cleaned out fuel tank, new fuel filter, cleaned pump and carb. Still not starting with out carb cleaner. But the red led on the inverter lights up when it does run for the brief time. Attached is a pic of another part that may need replacing.


----------

